# Foods that relieve symptoms - almonds?



## pauliscool (Nov 9, 2014)

So recently in Spain I've been eating Spanish nougart or "Turron de cacahuette" which is mainly almonds. What is strange is that it appears to reduce the bloating I get from other foods. Almost as if the almonds are reacting with the gas and condensing it.

I wonder if almonds have a natural type of lactase inside them?

Or perhaps the arsenic inside almonds temporarily stuns the bacteria in the gut that digest certain foods so they release less gas. Or it numbs the intestines so they are less over stimulated. This would also fit with the observation that if I go teetotal for a while the IBS seems to get worse. Suggesting that also a small amount of alcohol has a calming effect on the insides. Perhaps IBS occurs because the food is TOO toxin free and so the intestines react to non-toxic foods.

What do you think? Are there any foods that de-bloat you that you have found?

I don't see how it can be the fibre in almonds that does it as surely that would have no effect if you all ready have symptoms? Or would the fibre absorb the gas in your stomach somehow?

Wouldn't it be strange if it was found that the arsenic in almonds cured IBS.


----------

